# Pygmy or common marmoset??



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Hi all

I am new here, and have been scanning the forums for the last few days, its looks like just the place to get the advice and information i need.

I have spent 15 years rehabilitating various wild life creatures and exotic birds, specializing in Congo Greys, which i have enjoyed doing. All of the animals that i have taken in have now either been successfully rehabilitated and re homed, or placed with experienced breeders if they were rare, for example a crimson macaw that i rescued after the owners were to frail to give it proper care. I lost my last elderly African Grey 18months ago, and am now ready to embark on another adventure.

I have always entertained the thought of having a primate as a pet, and have read many articles and books around the subject, but still have alot to learn.

Of all the primate species the ringtail lemur is my favorite, although i understand that i would need a DWA license to keep one/two/a football team!!!

Are there any lemur varieties, that do not require, a license? 

I am also very interested in Marmosets, my husbands particularly in love with the idea of a monkey friend. I see Zooman on here occasionally has some , is there anyone else to consider?

I do not want to spend an absolute fortune, as i would much rather the excess cash went into a more interesting enclosure for the animal whilst i am not home to keep it company. I understand that alot of time effort and hard earned cash goes into producing the animals so i am willing to pay a fair price.

I would consider a rescue animal of course, or pair, if anyone is overstocked or desperate for a good home. 

We do have a small dog called piglet, another rescue, whos very gentle and kind, and im sure, given her track record would try to adopt any new members to the family.

Sorry im waffling lol

Anyways thanks for looking, look forward to any help and advice u can give..

AND please... if u have any better suggestions for which type of primate is good to start out with, im all ears =)

P.S i spent three years working in a veterinary practice that had a strong interest in exotics so got a little bit of knowledge there about there medical care.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there,
I see you have already seen some of my past posts & know that I keep & breed Common marmosets..

Firstly, you should not keep just one of any species of primate. The more commonly kept species are highly social & would suffer mentally if kept on their own. 

I would say Marmosets are the best species to start out with, as they are easier to house & care for. You do not need licenses or paperwork to keep or sell them. 

Where in the UK are you?


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for getting back to me, I live in cumbria in the lakedistrict.

I spoke with Gary from Utaneko bengals and exotics yesterday, who was wonderful and gave me a full 20 mins of his time. He very much echoed your thoughts, about a pair apposed to one, and it makes perfect sense.

He also mentioned Raccoons flrt, which got me thinking, as i am sure they would be a very rewarding cute furry to keep.

I am not in a rush to grab the first thing i see, i want to make sure everything is right, enclosure wise, and that im properly educated before taking on such a huge responsibility. 

So i would defiantly be interested in future babies, advice, recommended books , enclosure's, sites ect. For both monkeys and raccoons. :notworthy:

Kat x


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Please have a read before you consider a raccoon as a pet. Yes they are cuddly but also have another side to them. 
We know we have one :whistling2:.
Within the link below there is another link to a thread about ours, have a read.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/478731-raccoons-pets.html

We also have marmosets and as mentioned they are best kept in pairs. In my opinion much easier to keep than a raccoon and as rewarding in their own way.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Neil

Very informative, and i think just based on that, aside from the fact there cute cuddly and smart, i will have to focus on the monkey route for now, mainly because piglet the dog is 11 this year, and it would be just dreadful if anything untoward, however unintentional happened to her.

top notch 


Kat x


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Now, I am not a primate keeper and I do not pretend to be.... (Why would I pretend to keep Primates anyway?) :lol2: But you ask are there any Lemur Species that you can keep without a DWA/Licence etc. Well, to my understand, my great understanding! :lol2: There are 3, The Wooly Lemur, The Gentle Lemur and The Bamboo Lemurs, not so colourful but still GAWJUSS! :flrt: This is the DWA List! 

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

J This is the DWA List!
[URL said:


> http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf[/URL]


theres not that much on it considering how many animals there are in the world!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't compare owning Marmosets to a Raccoon. Totally different animals with totally different temperaments.


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahh but there are thousands of species that arent even in captivity, never mind private hands...


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

Katnsean said:


> for example a crimson macaw that i rescued after the owners were to frail to give it proper care. I.


 
Wow a Crimson Macaw, they must be rare....I have never heard of one of those before...not one of the 17 species I have ever come across :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Satans Little Helper said:


> Wow a Crimson Macaw, they must be rare....I have never heard of one of those before...not one of the 17 species I have ever come across :whistling2:


Sarcastic, but true.


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Satans Little Helper said:


> Wow a Crimson Macaw, they must be rare....I have never heard of one of those before...not one of the 17 species I have ever come across :whistling2:


???
And what exactly was the point of that? does it make u feel big hard and clever, tapping out insults from the relative safety of your keyboard.

I put myself out here, gave some background information so that people where aware of my situation, and ask polity for advice.

The comment about the crimson/SCARLET macaw was purely so that people knew i was not in the business for promoting breeding of a bird that was already readily available to any tom dick and harry. There are enough homeless birds out there as it is, and enough responsible breeders of common birds. As for the birds rarity when i rescued it 11 yrs ago, that was the advice given to me by the parrot society, which i followed, and thought was the right decision, well i know it was the right decision, on the grounds that she has a huge aviary, a full complement of feathers, company, fresh food.. miles away from a poo splattered undersized cage, *** smoke filled room she was incarcerated in for too many years. She has been an important bird to that particular collection.

I thought this forum was here to help people get information, and share their experience, to educate people before they go out blindly and purchase an animal they have no idea how to keep.

So here i am doing the right thing, and your taking sarcastic pot shots at me? so one can only assume that your here to promote ignorance and school yard tactics? Its people that behave like that, that push people into the dark, and away from good advice, which ultimately Leads to animal suffering.

Hats off, hope this post gives you a giggle, because it is likely your to ignorant to see otherwise. :bash:, and im sorry if that's not you, but you didn't give me anything else, to base my opinion on.

I didn't come here for a forum bitching "i know more than you, im going to make u feel small and humiliate you" contest, in fact i find it rather sad that im even taking the time to respond to it.

On a side note, thanks again to everyone who has offered excellent and useful advice.


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

And before u jump on me with it...

I phoned the lady this morning that now has Crimson, and i asked her about it, she stated that i am wrong in calling a scarlet a crimson, which i take full responsibility for.

However since i did not mention scarlet in the original post... you were wrong to say that a crimson Macaw was not a species as 
*Green-winged Macaw*

*(Ara chloroptera)
Also Called: Red and Green Macaw or Crimson Macaw.*

Often confused with the Scarlet.

So were both wrong


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Wowzaa, You really know your Parrots dont you, I think you would really enjoy a trip to Loro Parque in Tenerife! They have the worlds largest Parrot Collection and do wonders around the world by conserving Parrots...

They also have Dolphins, Orca's (Both of which are controversial species I know), Tigers, Galapogos Tortoise (Sorry if I have spelt that wrong), Sealions, Gorilla, Chimps, Meerkats, Flamingos, A World Class Penguin Exhibit, a great aquarium...

They also have Marmosets & Tamarins....

Aswell, lets not let previous comments on this thread get in the way of its real purpose, I do not know much on Marms but Im sure someone will help!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Katnsean said:


> ???
> And what exactly was the point of that? does it make u feel big hard and clever, tapping out insults from the relative safety of your keyboard.
> 
> I put myself out here, gave some background information so that people where aware of my situation, and ask polity for advice.
> ...


 
Well said Kat :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Your a nice person Neil!

Katnsean, You must ask Kodakira on Marms, he was so helpful with me on the subject of Mongoose, and even though I kept asking and asking, which I am sure bothered him, he kept on helping! So I am sure he will help you, if he hasnt already!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

J-Williams said:


> Your a nice person Neil!
> 
> Katnsean, You must ask Kodakira on Marms, he was so helpful with me on the subject of Mongoose, and even though I kept asking and asking, which I am sure bothered him, he kept on helping! So I am sure he will help you, if he hasnt already!


Thankyou :blush:

It appears that people forget about what these forums are for.

To help and offer advice if possible.

Its as simple as that !!!!.

I am always available to help anyone if I can.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

J-Williams said:


> Your a nice person Neil!
> 
> Katnsean, You must ask Kodakira on Marms, he was so helpful with me on the subject of Mongoose, and even though I kept asking and asking, which I am sure bothered him, he kept on helping! So I am sure he will help you, if he hasnt already!



: victory: Neil already got there, and is helping me with my newbie questions! That place in Tenerife looks amazing, and would defiantly be worth a look if im ever out there. 

So far the most amazing Zoo i have been to is San Diego, My best friend lives just a few miles away from it, and when ever i visit her we go. They do special annual passes there, which also allow you to walk around the zoo at night time(She has a little girl and a night time walk round the zoo seems to knock her out, all the jungle noises i think). The enclosures are out of this world, and also allow the animals to retreat from the spotlight when ever they choose.

If you have not already been, and are out there, i would recommend it.

Kat x :notworthy:


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, my cousin is visiting San Diego within a few months, so I keep reminding here to get lots and lots of photo's! Chester Zoo are getting a new female Indian One Horned Rhino from San Diego! See, connections in the zoo world!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

I like small mammals and rodents, and not many zoo's specialize, well, Chester has hardly any rodents, Chester being my local Zoo, but there is a zoo in the Netherlands with a Small Mammal House, so I will be visiting there soon! 

Although I also love Hoofstock and Chester has plenty! And sorry I just realised how off topic this post is, sorry! :lol2:


----------

